# Teeth Float, Horse's mouth sore



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i wouldnt want to eat either. the who floating thing is just not very pleasant!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

as i havent ever had a horses teeth floated due to not owning one long enough mostly monthly loans was wondering what teeth floating means? what happens?


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

When they float the horse's teeth, they basically use a big metal file, or float, and file the sharp points off the molars and make the teeth flat again so the horse can eat correctly. Dixie also had a bit of a "wave" mouth which took a bit extra time to get filed correctly.

We had to sedate them both just a tad to take the edge off, but they were pretty much awake and normal as soon as we were done.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, we call it rasping over here, thats why i didnt have a clue, ha, thank you for your description it was very good. hope your horse gets back on form soon and feels better with her perfect teeth


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Yes, rasping is a good way to describe it as well. Thanks. I think Ms. Dixie will be feeling better in the morning.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont think floating should cause a horse to be soar, unless her mouth was open too long or she got some scrapes inside the cheeks from the rasp.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Yes, that was it. She needed a lot of work done, took awhile.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i think you would have been better off with two visits if possible. If she had a bad experience she will likely be bad next time she has teeth rasped. 


I got TMJ because my dentist kept my mouth open too long.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Normally you get cuts and such - and when watching it - it is no wonder, so I think, in additional to being sore from being open a long time, I think gum and mouth abrasions occur as well.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww, poor baby. Alot of stuff can't be corrected in one visit, and it's better to have them out twice if you can. Hope she feels better by tomorrow


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i think the worst is when they pop caps off. eeeagh, makes me cringe! all of it! i dont like the dentist as it is lol.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

We got an older mare this year, 20, and I asked when they had last had her teeth floated. They said they didn't believe in it and they had her for 10 years. 
I think they were getting rid of her because she was not keeping weight. Hmmm... brought her home, had her teeth floated and lo and behold she started gaining. I should have asked them if they never went to their dentist. :wink:


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah yes, when I first got my horse, he had never had his teeth floated, and I hadn't even heard of such thing. The "dentist" told me to wet my hand in the water bucket and feel his teeth, and wow, were they in need of filing! My poor boy was drooling more than you could imagine, but after some bute and a good night's sleep he was just fine


----------



## horsechick48 (Jan 16, 2010)

deineria said:


> Normally you get cuts and such - and when watching it - it is no wonder, so I think, in additional to being sore from being open a long time, I think gum and mouth abrasions occur as well.


A good dentist should not leave a horse sore, or with any cuts or scraps. Also there is no reason for the horses mouth to be open a long time, a speculum is not needed to do a good job. There are alternatives to the way it is being done now.


----------



## Skeeter1 (Jan 18, 2010)

7Ponies said:


> When they float the horse's teeth, they basically use a big metal file, or float, and file the sharp points off the molars and make the teeth flat again so the horse can eat correctly. Dixie also had a bit of a "wave" mouth which took a bit extra time to get filed correctly.
> 
> We had to sedate them both just a tad to take the edge off, but they were pretty much awake and normal as soon as we were done.


 question: how do you know when your horses teeth need to be floated because when i bought my horse in august, the lady that sold him to me told me that i will eventually probably have his teeth floated, but im not sure when that should be.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

If you feel comfortable you can check yourself, stick your hand in his mouth and follow the teeth row back and feel his molars, if they are uneven (outside higher then inside etc) or they are sharp and pointy.... they need to be done. 
Or have your vet out and they can check it for you


----------



## Skeeter1 (Jan 18, 2010)

ilovestitch said:


> If you feel comfortable you can check yourself, stick your hand in his mouth and follow the teeth row back and feel his molars, if they are uneven (outside higher then inside etc) or they are sharp and pointy.... they need to be done.
> Or have your vet out and they can check it for you


Thank you!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup! Hope all goes well!


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

I suggest once a year for floating, or at least having the vet out to check them. 

Oftentimes a horse with really bad teeth will have a row of abscesses along the point ridge where the hooks were digging in. That is super painful, like a canker sore on the point of every one of your teeth. Bleh, I can't imagine! 

Floating can be hard on a horse with abscesses like that. I chose a vet that uses a power drill with a float attachment...its just like a huge dentists drill, It is nicely rounded on the back side so it is much harder to do damage and scrape the cheek. Its SO interesting to watch!


----------

